
Itavia Flight 870 - simonebrunozzi
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Itavia_Flight_870
======
simonebrunozzi
Context: it's 40 years since the "Ustica massacre", as it's known in Italy.

TL;DR: there is controversy around what caused the disaster, but the most
commonly accepted is that a war between NATO and Lybian forces ultimately led
to a missile to hit this civilian aircraft.

